

The Martin Luther King Conspiracy Exposed in Memphis [2000] - tod222
http://www.ratical.org/ratville/JFK/Unspeakable/MLKconExp.html

======
tod222
The involvement of a conspiracy in the assassination of Dr. Martin Luther King
Jr. came up in a HN thread about Edward Snowden. [1]

Although I posted this information to that discussion, since it's not widely
known that a 1999 court case found that a conspiracy did exist I submitted
this link. (See also the Wikipedia entry on the Civil case for conspiracy.
[2])

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5889959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5889959)
[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_of_Martin_Luther_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_of_Martin_Luther_King,_Jr.#Civil_case_for_conspiracy)

